# Грыжи L5-S1, Th6-Th7, Th7-Th8, Th8-Th9, Th9-Th10



## damilola (9 Июн 2016)

Всех приветствую! Меня зовут Алексей. Возраст 28 лет, рост 178, вес 72кг. Последние 5 лет активно занимаюсь спортом: велосипед, бег, скакалка, футбол, турник, брусья, единоборства. В последнее время в пояснице начались неприятные тянущие ощущения, создающие дискомфорт. Сделал МРТ поясничного и грудного отделов позвоночника. Прикрепляю заключения ниже. Подскажите, пожалуйста, адекватные дальнейшие действия с данным диагнозом. Чего делать не следует, а что надо сделать будет обязательно. Территориально нахожусь в городе Санкт-Петербурге. Также, буду рад, если посоветуете конкретных специалистов, клинику.

 

Снимки поясничного отдела.


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2016)

*damilola*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/

Доктор из Санкт-Петербурга - https://www.medhouse.ru/members/1394/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Июн 2016)

Обратитесь за помощью к консультанту форума из Питера доктору Абелю Александру Вячеславовичу (abelar).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2016)

Присоединяюсь к пожеланию.

Хондропатия Шойэрман-Мау.


----------



## damilola (12 Июн 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Обратитесь за помощью к консультанту форума из Питера доктору Абелю Александру Вячеславовичу (abelar).


Обратился. Молчание, пока что.


----------



## abelar (12 Июн 2016)

Уважаемый Алексей! Информации очень мало.
Во-первых нужно понять, что диагноза у Вас пока нет. Есть заключения по снимкам.
Если предположить, что кроме перетренировок, никакой другой патологии нет, то рекомендации следующие:
1. Спорт. Если с личным тренером и массажистом. то это - спорт. Все остальное -физическая культура.
2.Бег. Если по тартану или по газону 15 см, то можно. Остальное - нельзя.
3.Единоборства. Это не спорт. Это драка.
4. Велосипед. Это не спорт, а неправильно используемое средство передвижения.
5. 28 лет - это возраст, когда заканчивается костный рост и все продуктивные изменения скелета.
  К этому возрасту, обычно приходит понимание того, что красивая, спортивная фигура не поможет:
- устроиться на хорошую работу
- удачно жениться
- значительно улучшить качество жизни.
А само занятие "спортом" перестает приносить пользу, а начинает сильно смахивать на аддиктив.
Исходя из вышеизложенного, главной рекомендацией будет: снижение интенсивности и частоты занятий "спортом".


----------



## damilola (13 Июн 2016)

abelar написал(а):


> Уважаемый Алексей! Информации очень мало.
> Во-первых нужно понять, что диагноза у Вас пока нет. Есть заключения по снимкам.
> Если предположить, что кроме перетренировок, никакой другой патологии нет, то рекомендации следующие:
> 1. Спорт. Если с личным тренером и массажистом. то это - спорт. Все остальное -физическая культура.
> ...



Да, личный тренер и массаж присутствовали. Велосипед я использую как средство передвижения. Про костный рост в курсе. То есть, мне нужно сходить к неврологу, чтобы он поставил мне диагноз? Что именно ясно из заключения?


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2017)

@tigr_i, что за документ Вы приводите в качестве примера? 
Кому он был выдан?


----------

